# What kind of boat?



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

So i'm moving back to pensacola after about 4 years of being away and I want to buy a boat when i get back down there. I'd like a boat that can handle the bay as well as doing some flats fishing. i'm ok with not going off shore, and if i can catch a few kings in the bay i will be happy. the problem is i only want to spend 8k - 10k. Is that enough to get a boat that can handle some 2'-3' chop and still go into the flats or should just get a skiff and stick to the flats?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

not really a flats boat but may look at the older 19 makos and find one that has been repowered


----------



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

I saw those earlier.. they would do well in the flats too?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You're kinda wanting a unicorn.


----------



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

thats sorta what i can tell from reading old posts.. with that being said, is it too much to ask of a carolina skiff to go out into the bay?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I take mine in the gulf but it will beat you do death and soak you.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Might be some low hour used Epics picked up for a steal....


----------



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well thanks for the help. I guess I'm just gonna need to make a decision about what I'm going to using it for.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Get an older 16-18' Cape Horn with a 2 stroke. That will work just fine. Lots and lots of other boat options for what you want to do. You probably aren't got go be fishing the bay in 2-3's anyways. Those conditions are miserable in most boats so you'll likely stay in protected waters.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

The old 180cc Sea Pro with a 90hp 2-stroke I just let go, I bought in good shape used for $6k, but this was up in North Carolina. It handled the bay fine, took it a mile or so into the Gulf on nice days a few times, would float pretty well on the flats - at least enough to fish them. I wouldn't necessarily take it up into the upper bays on low winter tides but it was a pretty stalwart all-purpose boat that was in your price range.

If you're patient and willing to compromise a little on something that's not a "true" flats boat, you can probably find something if you're patient.


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

I was in your situation this summer. I really wanted a flats boat that could handle some chop. Ended up getting a sea hunt triton 177. I have been very happy with it. I can get on the flats with a trolling motor and it will also handle the bay chop a hell of a lot better then a skiff. It's a great do all bay boat. Enough for me and my 2 boys. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

10k should be able to find you a nice used Inshore boat


----------

